# VS Q. Kharn or Ragnar Blackmane?



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Both these guys have a great lore around them, and Kharn has recently fought the Chapter Master of the Dark angels in a hell of a fight. 

How would say Ragnar, who beat Magnus himself with plot lol, fair? 

I been watching Star Wars versus on Youtubes, with breakdowns of characters abilities, gear, skills, and feats. I wish we had that or something with all the 40k lore out there


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Why don't you start one Warlock in Training? Might be the next thing to go viral 

Since Ragnar is Kharns Astarte opposite it would be interesting to see how these two styles of figthing would clash. While both are bezerkers it seems Ragnar contains more control than Kharn; whop gives strait to passionate blood lust from the getgo. I'll still take Kharn anyday though, his power as an Astarte probably would outdo Ragnar anyday of the; despite the lack of speed and agility.


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Bit off topic, but where can i find this information on Kharn and Azrael fighting? :O


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Eva said:


> Kharn and Azrael fighting


Def off topic, but Lexicanum has a good webpage on it. If only my browser would stop crashing every two seconds.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the showdown happens in C Z Dunn's novel called _Pandorax. _I myself haven't read it, but given they are both fluff protected characters, I imagine the fight was a stalemate. Let's wait and see if someone read it.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem is that Kharn has walked off death more than once. I don't see Ragnar being provided with such an ability.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

LordOftheNight said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the showdown happens in C Z Dunn's novel called _Pandorax. _I myself haven't read it, but given they are both fluff protected characters, I imagine the fight was a stalemate. Let's wait and see if someone read it.


I have not read the whole book, but read the fight itself from a friend. Kharn outclass Azreil (spelt that right?) from the get go. The Chapter Master only could survive, and in turn relied on the help of other Dark Angels to buy time.



emporershand89 said:


> Why don't you start one Warlock in Training? Might be the next thing to go viral


Im thinking about it.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The fight in question is not depicted in _Pandorax._ It's in the audio drama "Trials of Azrael", by the same author. 

It's worth mentioning that, even if you ignore the millennia that Kharn has spent bouncing from the Eye of Terror to real-space, he put in more than two hundred years of service during the Great Crusade and the Heresy. He spent the better part of seven years going from battle to battle against other Space Marines. I expect Kharn is one of the most - if not THE most - experienced melee fighters of the 41st millennium. The fact that, when his point of view is presented, he appears extremely focused for a berserker only reinforces this. I have a hard time imagining any Space Marine besting him in single combat on an even setting. In fact, not to sound petty but I kind of resent that Castellan Crowe is written up as possessing superior fighting skill than Kharn.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

> Castellan Crowe is written up as possessing superior fighting skill than Kharn


Source?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> The fight in question is not depicted in _Pandorax._ It's in the audio drama "Trials of Azrael", by the same author.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that, even if you ignore the millennia that Kharn has spent bouncing from the Eye of Terror to real-space, he put in more than two hundred years of service during the Great Crusade and the Heresy. He spent the better part of seven years going from battle to battle against other Space Marines. I expect Kharn is one of the most - if not THE most - experienced melee fighters of the 41st millennium. The fact that, when his point of view is presented, he appears extremely focused for a berserker only reinforces this. I have a hard time imagining any Space Marine besting him in single combat on an even setting. In fact, not to sound petty but I kind of resent that Castellan Crowe is written up as possessing superior fighting skill than Kharn.


How is Catellan Crowe superior?

Also my friend typed me the battle highlights, but no clue it was a Audio Drama, that turns me off right there. Hate Audio Dramas.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

You want the only actual, physical answer we can give? Roll out their stats a few times, each one getting the charge a couple times apiece, etc. Report out what results you get.

Other than that, you'll largely have fluff pissing matches between chaos and space puppy fanbois. So Khârn, obviously.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't play tabletop. This was a fluff question, as the two are obviously separated. Albeit I imagine Kharn would not win easily simply for the story's sake.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> How is Catellan Crowe superior?
> 
> Also my friend typed me the battle highlights, but no clue it was a Audio Drama, that turns me off right there. Hate Audio Dramas.


Why?


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

I hate them too. Also hate Ebooks. I only approve of good old fashioned books, nothing else. It annoys me that there are many novels available as Ebooks or Audio Drama. Seriously.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> Why?


I'm am the kind of person who hates listening to details. I hate listening to directions. I hate listening to someone reading to me like I am a damn 5 year old child. I like to read or see something. I like hearing music, that's it.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Guys, I'm referring to the Codices.

Where eBooks are concerned, I'm baffled by your answer, *LordoftheNight*. Meaning, I wasn't aware of any novels that were available exclusively as eBooks or audio dramas. If you're just opposed to them being _offered_ as eBooks, I have to disagree with you. As a professional who has to travel and relocate his residence quite often, eBooks are invaluable to me. I only invest in physical books when they are absolutely meaningful to me.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Agreed, eBooks are invaluable to me as well. I'm on the very last day of a 7 month tour of Afghan, and I've read well upwards of Forty books out here over that time. If it wasn't for eBooks, I would have been able to read only as many as I could bring with me, which would be about three. Also able to download new books out here when given the chance to get online, instead of waiting months and months to get them. 

I like a good book as much as any avid reader. Hell, I'm buying the entire Horus Heresy series on both eBook and Collectors Edition formats, and despite having the books of the Gaunts Ghosts and Eisenhorn/Ravenor series, I've bought most of them as eBooks as well, so I can read them as I move around a lot. 

So yeah, like Phoebus, your aversion to them baffles me.

I do however, despise Audio Dramas. I bought a few of the Horus Heresy ones for a long drive, even though I'd hated every Audio Book I'd ever listened to, and my mind wasn't changed. Listening to Garro: Sword of Truth, I couldn't decide which I found the most irritating, the cockney Macer Varren, the constipated Nathaniel Garro or the beyond stereotypically Asian Hakeem. As for that traitor Warhound princeps in _Honour to the Dead_, I couldn't decide whether to laugh or just despair at the level of acting on his part. Whether it was the Scooby Doo villain like cackling or him cooing at his titan like it was a pet dog.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I doubt the voice actors ever heard of WH40k prior to being approached.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Agreed on the audio dramas. I'm not fond of some of the actors (it says a lot that I thought the guy voicing Varren was a breath of fresh air) and the sound effects used for battles just don't do anything for me (especially the random shouts, growls, etc.).

Also, *Angel of Blood*: get home safe, brother! Are you doing a proper tour, or are you guys starting to get saddled with advisory/training missions as well? Part of me wishes I could close Afghanistan out, but with my second son on his way to be born in less than two weeks, I'm like, "Nah."


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Varren was admittedly the least annoying of them all, but I still couldn't get over him sounding like he had just walked out of a pub in London somewhere. Agree on the explosions, random shouts and other crazy sounds they just keep flinging out. They seem to have released quite a lot of them in prose for eBooks or some anthologies, really wish they would do it for all of them. _Honour to the Dead_, wasn't actually that bad when I read it in prose. 

*Phoebus*, nah proper tour man, worked pretty closely with the USMC over the tour, but no training roles for us, just seven months of patrolling and sentry. Will be glad to never see this place ever again. Cheers for the words though dude :good: and congrats on the imminent arrival!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

LordOftheNight said:


> Also hate Ebooks. I only approve of good old fashioned books


I use to think this, then I gave EBooks a try and loved it. EBooks are good for guys like me who are busy and constantly on the move. I still prefer a good old-fashion paperback but EBooks are good for when on the job.


----------

